# Broadhead Help



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

So I have a three pack of the NAP broadheads.

I've shot 4 so far and I know one head is unfired... I think I've used 2 of them twice, and all of them at least once through a target. 

Do i need new heads or is there a way to sharpen them without messing with the integrity of the blade?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You should be able to just buy replacement blades. It will be much cheaper than buying all new heads. 
I have never shot the ones you have but most blades can be removed and touched up. If there are dings in the blade I would pitch then and buy new blades.

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=AWOrTufMNsTa0QG-kuWiDw&ved=0CCwQ8wIwAQ

This should get you started. Be careful. You will cut yourself if you don't pay attention handling those new blades.

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Even new blades if they werent able to shave hair I always hit them on a super fine stone till they were scary sharp,,, why ya ask? You want them to slice threw any vein they touch, if they arent sharp and yes I do mean razor sharp you want them to cut everything they touch.

I have seen a deer shot and all it did was twitch till it bled out standing there. Ya ever been cut with something so sharp ya didn't know you were cut, thats what ya want.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Amen shooter! Sharp!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I always thought that broadheads were supposed to be sharp but not ridiculous sharp. The theory of a kitchen knife edge vs a razor blad edge. Meaning a razor blade is razor sharp until you cut through a little bit then its dull, vs the knife which is not a sharp but holds the edge better. I dont know if i want a razor edge going through hair, bone etc bc I see that becoming dull faster than the knife style sharp.

maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You want it as sharp as possible. You can always resharpen unless you hit bone that damages it too much. Or just use 1 broadhead for targets and one for each deer.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I always pick one and shoot it into my target. The other ones only get shot at deer. You want scary sharp. So sharp you dare not run your finger down it to check the sharpness.

Darin


----------

